# Listen to the Secret Garden Audiobook on Alexa (during April)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"Echo Exclusive: Listen Free from Audible
For the month of April, listen to _The Secret Garden_ for free on your Echo device. Just ask: "*Alexa, read The Secret Garden from Audible*"

I'm going to probably do this while working in the studio!

Betsy


----------

